# Business cards before website?



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'll be taking the plunge very soon and working for myself full-time. My company will primarily be doing small-scale general carpentry and renovation type jobs.

I want a website eventually but I don't know much about them and need to do a lot more research before I build one myself or have someone build one for me. Ideally I would like the majority of my work to come from word of mouth, that tends to give you the best customers in my experience and the website will just be something to farther separate me from the bottom feeders. 

My question is, for a business card would it look unprofessional for a smaller company like mine to have an @gmail.com etc email address on it versus an @mywebsite.com address? 

I think business cards could be a huge marketing tool for me and want to get some printed ASAP but would like some opinions before making a decision.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a gmail email. 

Have professional cards made and it wont matter.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBM said:


> I have a gmail account.


 Ditto, No one wants cards. My site was 1k out the door, see for yourself. www.guttercleaningnc.com The brilliant assistant built it. Google gutter cleaning Raleigh NC or Cary, NC and I am the top or near with no seo work. I haven't spend money on marketing in years. Get a website, pay a pro to do it.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

WBailey1041 said:


> Ditto, No one wants cards. My site was 1k out the door, see for yourself. www.guttercleaningnc.com The brilliant assistant built it. Google gutter cleaning Raleigh NC or Cary, NC and I am the top or near with no seo work. I haven't spend money on marketing in years. Get a website, pay a pro to do it.


How many gutter cleaners do you compete against in Raleigh?


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Alright, well I'll likely get a couple hundred cards printed up while I am working on getting a website sorted. I have a few people I know who can get those cards into the right hands fast.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How many gutter cleaners do you compete against in Raleigh?


Honestly, I've lost count of the "other guys". I'm sure there are more than 75.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Well I'll be taking the plunge very soon and working for myself full-time. My company will primarily be doing small-scale general carpentry and renovation type jobs. I want a website eventually but I don't know much about them and need to do a lot more research before I build one myself or have someone build one for me. Ideally I would like the majority of my work to come from word of mouth, that tends to give you the best customers in my experience and the website will just be something to farther separate me from the bottom feeders. My question is, for a business card would it look unprofessional for a smaller company like mine to have an @gmail.com etc email address on it versus an @mywebsite.com address? I think business cards could be a huge marketing tool for me and want to get some printed ASAP but would like some opinions before making a decision.


 Don't worry about that email . Get some cards made up . Hand them out to friends , family plus tell them to hand out to there friends and family . Start the ball rolling . Then work on your website .


----------



## SailingandSuch (Mar 24, 2013)

I did the cards before the website BUT I did have my domain address already so I could put it on the cards. 

I had the website up shortly after I started handing out cards. I built my website myself, it wasn't hard but I tend to be a bit of a nerd and you can learn just about anything on Youtube.

Also, it's good have a catchy URL. I think I did pretty well on mine. 
BuildWithRLS.com

Feel free to check it out here - RLS Construction http://buildwithrls.com


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Cards are cheap. Get em. Should never not have a card on hand.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

NCMCarpentry said:


> My question is, for a business card would it look unprofessional for a smaller company like mine to have an @gmail.com etc email address on it versus an @mywebsite.com address?


My feeling is yes, I don't care how small you are it can look unprofessional.



SailingandSuch said:


> I did the cards before the website BUT I did have my domain address already so I could put it on the cards.
> 
> I had the website up shortly after I started handing out cards. I built my website myself, it wasn't hard but I tend to be a bit of a nerd and you can learn just about anything on Youtube.
> 
> ...


This is what I would suggest. For a few hundred bucks you can purchase the domain, hosting and get at least 5 email address. I would also agree that finding a catchy URL and something that wasn't more than 10-14 characters is ideal.

If I had to do it over again I would have gone with my domain. It's too hard to give out over the phone, so I usually have them either go to my site and use the Contact Us form or give them my g-mail address.

[email protected] (PINA!)


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My feeling is yes, I don't care how small you are it can look unprofessional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do business with many companies that use gmail and I think no less of these people. There are many reasons companies use gmail such asause it is easier to make changes, easier to set up, etc. For my email I use [email protected] and that is an entirely different name that is not associated with my website.

I started several businesses, and I am currently starting an underground utility construction company and I am purchasing a nightclub. The thing that is the most critical before a website is having business cards because you need to give them to vendors and everyone you meet. Creating a website is not a sure thing, may take a year or more before you get results and you may never get adequate results.

Since you are starting your business I will re-write some info regarding where to get customers.

One terrific place to meet people who need your services is to go to real estate club meetings. Go to meetup.com and you will find a meeting almost every day that you can go to and you will always meet people who want to do business with you.

I go to a club in Los Angeles (Manhattan Beach area) called FIBI. The information you get at this club is super amazing. They never try to sell you a service or product and you will meet very successful investors who will tell you everything you need to know to be successful. You will meet investors more than willing to put up all the cash for a deal. You won't need one penny and they will do all the due-dilligence and split the profit 50-50. There are several FIBI clubs throughout the country. I learn more in one 2-hour meeting than I can learn from reading books for an entire year.

The problem with real estate right now is there are millions of investors who have $millions and they can't find enough good houses to invest their money in. You will find hundreds of these investors at real estate clubs looking for people like you who may be able to find good investment deals where they can put their money to work. You find the deal and they split the profit. It is that simple! You really can get rich in real estate without investing one penny of your own money. In fact, find a few good houses to flip, make a little profit on them and you will have people throwing money at you to get in on the action like people throw their money on a hot crap table. You will also meet these people at club meetings and then you will realize what it means to get rich by using Other People's Money


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pcplumber said:


> I do business with many companies that use gmail and I think no less of these people. There are many reasons companies use gmail such asause it is easier to make changes, easier to set up, etc. For my email I use [email protected] and that is an entirely different name that is not associated with my website.
> 
> I started several businesses, and I am currently starting an underground utility construction company and I am purchasing a nightclub. The thing that is the most critical before a website is having business cards because you need to give them to vendors and everyone you meet. Creating a website is not a sure thing, may take a year or more before you get results and you may never get adequate results.
> 
> ...


Whether you do, people do raise an eyebrow when they see it. It's not but a few more bucks a year and they are just as easy to setup with the majority of big name hosting sites. Godaddyv takes ask of 30 seconds to create one.

No real reason not to and you can't say that it doesn't look more professional and legit, especially if you have a website.

As for the website advice you need one. Abd the dinner you get it going the sooner you will benefit from it. I agree that it can take 6 months to a year to real see traffic so your advice to wait is the wrong advice. 
Get the url, email, business cards and then start building the site as you can. WIX makes it super easy and had some decent seo tools.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I agree with TNT, pop on over to godaddy or your favorite domain register and pick a domain, and get email hosting, you can bundle in web hosting or leave it till later. 

Will cost you about 20$ a year and will give you an email address you want. 

They are very easy to setup, GoDaddy takes me about 5 minutes to setup a new domain, and email hosting.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

My wife's cousin who has been in business for over 14 years has no email address on his cards. He doesn't even have a web site. He has a great business and never needed email or a web site. His business cards has his company name on it, his name, phone number and one line of text that says what he does. That's it. He gets work from word of mouth a those that do find him in of all places, the phone book.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

gastek said:


> the phone book.


That's one sure way to waste money around here! I couldn't put my hands on a phone book if my life depended on it! Last year 3 different books sat in the front drive until recycling day, I peeled the magnets off for the fridge and tossed them in the recycling bin.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Some of you guys really overthink things. Yes, buy 500 cards, as said, they're cheap, but at least you'll have started the ball rolling. Next in line before worrying about a website, is spend some money on signage for your vehicles & some yard signs. 

By all means, go ahead & get a website, but don't feel like it's 100% necessary to start building your business. There's lots more ways to get name recognition than a website. One of the best, is doing quality work, & make sure that every client you work for is satisfied when they hand you the check. When people feel they got good value for their dollar, they'll be very excited when they talk to their friends, family & co workers. Those are the people you want to be working for, not strangers who randomly found your name through a google search.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> Some of you guys really overthink things. Yes, buy 500 cards, as said, they're cheap, but at least you'll have started the ball rolling. Next in line before worrying about a website, is spend some money on signage for your vehicles & some yard signs.
> 
> By all means, go ahead & get a website, but don't feel like it's 100% necessary to start building your business. There's lots more ways to get name recognition than a website. One of the best, is doing quality work, & make sure that every client you work for is satisfied when they hand you the check. When people feel they got good value for their dollar, they'll be very excited when they talk to their friends, family & co workers. Those are the people you want to be working for, not strangers who randomly found your name through a google search.


Sounds like you put some real thought into this, unlike us who over think things. 

Word if mouth takes time. Yard signs abd truck lettering are great, but neglecting a website on day one is a mistake.

In today's world a sure says you are legit. Like it it not it's the truth. A domain us cheap to grab and in a few days you can build a decent WIX site with their templates abd seo tools. Work on it over the next few weeks and you will have both.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sounds like you put some real thought into this, unlike us who over think things.
> 
> Word if mouth takes time. Yard signs abd truck lettering are great, but neglecting a website on day one is a mistake.
> 
> In today's world a sure says you are legit. Like it it not it's the truth. A domain us cheap to grab and in a few days you can build a decent WIX site with their templates abd seo tools. Work on it over the next few weeks and you will have both.



So, based on your logic, the man follows your plan & tomorrow he will have them beating down his door wanting him to work for them?

I have no clue how I was ever able to build a successful business without a website. To this day, I barely have a website & I've been doing this for the better part of 20 years. Yet, somehow, I field 2-10 calls a day with people wanting me to work for them.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

pinwheel said:


> So, based on your logic, the man follows your plan & tomorrow he will have them beating down his door wanting him to work for them? I have no clue how I was ever able to build a successful business without a website. To this day, I barely have a website & I've been doing this for the better part of 20 years. Yet, somehow, I field 2-10 calls a day with people wanting me to work for them.


I would say change your phone number and business name and try starting out from scratch without a website.

It isn't expensive to do a website and it adds legitimacy to a company.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Lets not confuse having a website and having a domain, you can have a domain name and email address at that domain without having to do anything regarding a website.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's not having a website just for the business card, it's also so he has a PROFESSIONAL email address. You don't need a website for that.
> 
> An email address like [email protected] is much better than [email protected]


 Bam, that's an interesting observation.

I wouldn't say you are wrong- but rather your statement reflects YOUR personal perception- not necessarily the population at large .

for me- I have had the same email Address IIRC since 1997 or so- long before I put up a web site- not a problem.

Lets say you meet a guy who introduces himself as Frank with Franks Carpentry - here is his Email [email protected]- me personally, I couldn't care less

however if Frank hands me a card and his Email is [email protected] moistspurts.com- then I have a problem.

Heck- I still get Email addresses from people with AOL accounts!!!!!

I am actually more interested in phone numbers- guys who have marketing Lit. with no physical address and whose business phone seems to be a cel phone number???? that screams fly-by-night to me, shifty and un-trustworthy compared to a physical address and a long established land-line-but,hey, that's MY perception- int's not necessarily accurate either.

stephen


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

I sort of liken it to the example of using the car magnets for your business instead of getting real lettering done. It looks temporary. In today's world you can get a domain name and email forwarding rather cheap. Having a domain name just makes you look more complete. 

Maybe leave off the email address and just have your info with a phone number.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Stephen H said:


> I am actually more interested in phone numbers- guys who have marketing Lit. with no physical address and whose business phone seems to be a cel phone number???? that screams fly-by-night to me, shifty and un-trustworthy compared to a physical address and a long established land-line-but,hey, that's MY perception- int's not necessarily accurate either.
> 
> stephen


Sorry but in today's world many people don't have or are getting rid of land lines. Especially if you do not have a store front. Same for an address. 

I'm a one man show and I only use my cell phone and work from my house. Not going to put my home address on my cards. Besides, if you did have an address and then move, new business card time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> Bam, that's an interesting observation.
> 
> I wouldn't say you are wrong- but rather your statement reflects YOUR personal perception- not necessarily the population at large .
> 
> ...


:laughing: I like the email.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I spent about a year trying to decide if I really wanted to start my own business. I was working as an employee in the construction industry but dabbling in things like hardscaping, website design, and writing. We were thinking about moving so I had some business cards printed with nothing more than my name, email, and phone number because it's the only information that was pertinent to all of my endeavors. 

I didn't have a permanent address or business name, I didn't even have a skill or trade specified. Those cards - thick paper, raised print - were very popular and got me a lot of business even with so little information. I never got calls from anyone I hadn't already met but they here great for getting my name out there. 

I do own the domain of my name, I should say. The email I had listed on those simple cards was [email protected] not [email protected], etc.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

gastek said:


> Sorry but in today's world many people don't have or are getting rid of land lines. Especially if you do not have a store front. Same for an address.
> 
> I'm a one man show and I only use my cell phone and work from my house. Not going to put my home address on my cards. Besides, if you did have an address and then move, new business card time.


Believe me- I understand your position-particularly with younger people.

However- your points really just really just emphasize the transient perception of your enterprise in many potential customers minds. It won't matter to many people- but it will matter a great deal to the sort of people who would prefer to deal with someone who has a track record and who will be around a long time.

for example, my target market is people in their 40's and older---they have lived in their home a long time-and they intend to live in their home a long time-they are relatively affluent and they are prepared to invest a significant amount of money.....

A cel phone number and no address is hardly re-assuring--particularly if the contractor is afraid to spend $20 on new business cards on the off chance that he MIGHT move some time in the future???????

but hey-that's MY opinion-your customers might think differently. I know I am not going to spend money with someone who looks like they are prepared to cancel their cel phone and dis-appear at a moments notice.........
stephen


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Stephen H said:


> Believe me- I understand your position-particularly with younger people. However- your points really just really just emphasize the transient perception of your enterprise in many potential customers minds. It won't matter to many people- but it will matter a great deal to the sort of people who would prefer to deal with someone who has a track record and who will be around a long time. for example, my target market is people in their 40's and older---they have lived in their home a long time-and they intend to live in their home a long time-they are relatively affluent and they are prepared to invest a significant amount of money..... A cel phone number and no address is hardly re-assuring--particularly if the contractor is afraid to spend $20 on new business cards on the off chance that he MIGHT move some time in the future??????? but hey-that's MY opinion-your customers might think differently. I know I am not going to spend money with someone who looks like they are prepared to cancel their cel phone and dis-appear at a moments notice......... stephen


Does it take any longer to cancel a land line than a cell phone? I don't have a land line phone because to me it makes zero sense. I have a telephone in my pocket at all times. The worst way to get ahold of me would be to call a telephone that only rings in the place I go after the hands-on work day is over.

I have my home address on my cards because if I expect them to trust me with their home they are at least entitled to know where mine is. Also so they know where to send checks.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It takes the same amount of time to cancel a landline as it does a cell phone.

This has been discussed before and Stephen runs his business way different than most but a professional company answers their phones promptly. It's 2014.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Agility said:


> Does it take any longer to cancel a land line than a cell phone? I don't have a land line phone because to me it makes zero sense. I have a telephone in my pocket at all times. The worst way to get ahold of me would be to call a telephone that only rings in the place I go after the hands-on work day is over.
> 
> I have my home address on my cards because if I expect them to trust me with their home they are at least entitled to know where mine is. Also so they know where to send checks.


 About the land line------ we actually cancelled our home phone land line a few years ago because we noticed that the ONLY person actually calling on it was my 80 year old mother to complain about things, LOL

The business land line I would never get rid of--------- had a call a few weeks ago on it from a customer we roofed back in '92. Believe me, this is not unusual-AND, she would have NEVER found us on the internet( that is  sooooooo far outside her skill set. LOL)

22 years later and she can STILL reach us with her original contact info.

some customer bases will appreciate that-some won't.
stephen


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Stephen H said:


> About the land line------ we actually cancelled our home phone land line a few years ago because we noticed that the ONLY person actually calling on it was my 80 year old mother to complain about things, LOL The business land line I would never get rid of--------- had a call a few weeks ago on it from a customer we roofed back in '92. Believe me, this is not unusual-AND, she would have NEVER found us on the internet( that is sooooooo far outside her skill set. LOL) 22 years later and she can STILL reach us with her original contact info. some customer bases will appreciate that-some won't. stephen


So maybe the lesson is that when you put a phone number on your business card it should be a number you can maintain as long as you expect to be in business.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It takes the same amount of time to cancel a landline as it does a cell phone.
> 
> This has been discussed before and Stephen runs his business way different than most but a professional company answers their phones promptly. It's 2014.


 you are sort of correct
you could disconnect a land line with a phone call quickly---on the other hand a company that has had a land line for 30-40-50 years ???? we can assume they aren't gonna disconnect it tommorrow.

On the other hand-- how many of you have had subs-that suddenly dis-appear forever?????

BTW- I am glad you mentioned professional companies. How many of THEM are using cel phone numbers as their contact number????
Mc Donalds, Coke, Dunn & Bradstreet, any contractor that's not a mom and pop operation???????????

you are correct,
I am very old school about a lot of things- but then I know MY customer base very well.
Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Agility said:


> So maybe the lesson is that when you put a phone number on your business card it should be a number you can maintain as long as you expect to be in business.


 I think that's a good point.
Personally, I would maintain that number for as long as I had outstanding warranties.
stephen


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My cell number is my number abd everyone loves the fact that when they call my company they get me.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't forget to have a fax number on the card also. LOL just kidding.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

gastek said:


> Don't forget to have a fax number on the card also. LOL just kidding.


When I upgraded my internet service I mentioned that I run a small business. That women wouldn't let up about the importance of a fax number for every business.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a fax number from MyFax. Every few months I need it for something.

But it's not on my cards.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

pcplumber said:


> I still haven't seen a contractor's books to prove their claim that they can run and grow their business solely from a website...
> 
> ....I will never stop saying that the best customers do not find you on the internet because the best customers don't have computers and/or don't use computers...


I land terrific projects from my website all the time, in fact it's the only "paid" advertising I do most of the time. I do a few eddm postcard campaigns but nothing major. Word of mouth also produces well, but I could probably live without it. 

Do I feel I could do my business with only my website? Yup (although who in their right mind would say "please don't tell your friends about us"?).

Most of the hosting companies make setting up an email address so stupid proof that if you can't do it you should reconsider starting a business. You'll look far more professional with a real email address.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

How do people know how long the phone number has been established? Do they call the phone company and ask how long the phone number has been established? 

You do realize that you can port phone numbers now right? I've switched through all the major cell phone companies over the past 12 years and never changed my company number. I don't have my home address on my cards and my number is a cell phone and I work for the same affluent customers that you do Stephen. Most young people aren't buying my $50,000 decks.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

This is 2014, get a VOIP number, I have a local and toll free number each cost me 1
$ a month, and the rates are stupid cheap.

Best part is I can use my numbers anywhere I have access to a computer.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I have my email sorted out, so time to get those cards printed!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

NCMCarpentry said:


> Well I have my email sorted out, so time to get those cards printed!



So did you end up getting a domain and going with that as your email or did you go the freemail route?


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> So did you end up getting a domain and going with that as your email or did you go the freemail route?


I bought a domain and webhosting through godaddy.. Working on the website but taking my time.

A graphic design/printing company "cleaned up" my concept card and it looks sweet. I'm glad it has a professional email address on it.


----------

